# I Feel Like I'm Dying *My Story*



## Devolution (Jun 29, 2014)

I have horrid stomach issues. I don't have an official diagnosis of IBS, but I think it could be that.
I get so constipated that I've gained three inches on my waste from it and then will lose those inches after a clean out. I've had burps that smelled like
rotting eggs, again caused by severe constipation. My white blood sell count is usually high when the rotting egg burps show up. Sometimes it can take
as long as a day for food in my stomach to digest. I've thrown up whole chunks of food eaten over 12 hours before. I wake up with a belly ache every day
unless I haven't eaten for a day or two. I feel so ill lately that I'm only eating one meal a day, and still this happens. When I get up I have my morning
puke or dry heave, and usually a painful bowel spasm too. I get bloated and have had times of being extremely gassy. My stomach hurts and feels full after
just a few bites of food much of the time.
I've seen several doctors. I've had many blood tests., and everything from thyroid issues to food sensitivities has been ruled out. Yesterday I had a endoscopy
and a colonoscopy. It showed gastritis, and that's all I know until I see the gastroenterologist on July 16.
I'm currently taking Nexium 40 MG, and Linzess 290 MCG. They work some of the time. I've been on every medication you can think of for constipation. Many
of them don't work at all. One that does work but hurts like hell is Lactulose solution. I only use this in extreme cases.
What in the hell is wrong with me? I'm tired of living this way. I feel like I'm dying a majority of the time. I feel like no one understands.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems, pain, nausea. . sounds totally miserable. it's a good thing that you will be seeing a gastroenterologist soon. you definitely need a specialist to get to the bottom of this and figure out a treatment plan to help you.

a couple things can to mind when i read your post--

have you been tested for gastroparesis (delayed stomach emptying)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001342/#adam_000297.disease.symptoms

or SIBO? (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth).

and then of course there's the constipation problems to look into as well . so it's good you'll be seeing the gastro doc.

wishing you all the best with your upcoming appointment. i do hope you feel better soon. take care.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

*HUGS* So sorry to hear of your troubles. I sympathize.  Are you having trouble passing gas or stool at all? For instance, is it difficult to expel the stool? If so, you could have a tight pelvic floor. It sounds like you are having delayed stomach emptying. This can come about from many different sources, though sometimes the reason isn't always known. You need a GI Transit study to determine how long it is taking for things to 'move through' your stomach, small and large intestine. I had this done and I am on the slow side of normal - probably due to pelvic floor dysfunction (tension).

I also have severe stomach pain. Biofeedback has helped me to relax down my pelvic floor which has helped with the constipation and stomach pain. I also have wondered if I have Gastritis. This in itself can be extremely difficult to cope with. You need to get a GI doctor that will take the time to figure out why exactly why you have this - what is causing it. There could be a whole host of reasons. I know one of them can be an inability to digest Vitamin B12.

It sounds like you def need to be cautious in what you eat. No spicey foods, no gluten, no dairy, etc. I would make a 'food journal' and both gluten and dairy for 2 weeks. Then slowly add it back in for 3 days and see how it makes you feel. It sounds time-consuming but it will give you a clear indication as to whether these are irritants for you. You've really got to figure out your diet or you'll be stuck in a constant feedback loop of pain.

Here are a few things that might help your situation:

1) Pepcid - you need to reduce stomach acid.

2) Amazing Grass Green Superfood - might make your blood more alkaline

3) Iberogast before each meal

4) Aloe Vera Inner Filler before each meal, aids in digestion

5) Probiotic - get a prescription from a Naturopath.

6) Natural Factors dissolve able B12 (only the kind that dissolves under your tongue will absorb)

7) Kevita may help your stomach to feel better. It helps mine.

8) Lily of the Desert Stomach Formula

If all else fails, I would stick to soups and start juicing vegetables for your nutrients. Maybe giving your stomach a rest would help it. I might also try fasting. You'll need to research these things before attempting them, as they can be dangerous if you don't know what you're doing. Keep in mind these are all temporary solutions. You really need be proactive in pushing doctors to figure out why this is happening. Please post back and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## Devolution (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you for the replies guys.

I have not been tested for gastroparsis or the other condition mentioned unless an endoscopy/colonoscopy would reveal those conditions.

I definetly do have gastritis, the endoscopy showed that. I guess the colonoscopy showed a large internal hemroid. I was told both of these things by a nurse when I woke up after, and told to see the GI specialist in two weeks. I was given an appointment for nearly 3 weeks after (July 16) and my atempts to get a sooner appointment have been shot down.

I have been so sick that I've become that pushy person who doesn't take "No" for an answer. I feel like I'm being given basic service because of that, and because I'm under a crappy HMO insurance plan.

I am strongly considering starting the fodmap diet. My grandma on my dad's side told me that stomach problems run in their family, and that this has helped for her. Figure it's at least worth a try I guess.

I woke up so sick this morning. It was awful. I heaved up fist fulls of stomach acid and the pain in my stomach brought me to tears. I was finally able to force down some tums and then some Zofran. Finally feeling sort of human. But this simply must stop. I'm too ill to care for my children without help in the mornings. and on top of that I think the Nexium and other meds I've been taking for the constipation are causing a low blood mag level. but can I get my PCP ((Primary Care Doctor) to answer? Nooope.

I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Devolution--sorry you have to wait so long for an appointment. that's so hard and so frustrating isn't it--especially when you're having so much pain and so many problems. does that office keep a cancellation list at all and if so can you get on it. or maybe just try calling back from time to time to see if someone cancelled and you can get in earlier. sometimes that method works with offices that don't keep a cancellation list....

i have an HMO insurance plan too.... they can be difficult to work with i've found--not wanting to pay for certain prescriptions etc. . although fortunately my doctors haven't given me any problems because of it. wish i could afford a better plan but i can't. it would be nice to have a top-notch insurance company wouldn't it.

please do take good care. i do hope things get better for you soon. and i'm sure they will once you get in to see the gastro and get tested and get things figured out. and yes--thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just curious on this case. Any updates? Your stomach issues and heaving and stomach acif vomit sounds like my gastritis flare ups. The only thing that helps at all is fresh grated ginger root tea with slippery elm. I've tried pepcid and tums and I imagine malox would be a similar no benefit result. Just curious if this was better diagnosed for you and if you're doing better? My gastritis flareups only happen if I drink too much alcohol - which is rare, or if I am dealing with severe stress - also rare. But the pain is nothing to mess with or forget.


----------

